# What to name this pair?



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

These guys will be my newest and last additions for a while. I just needs some names. I'd like something that goes together like cookies and cream (obv im not going to name them that). They are suppose to be both male and around 2 years old. Well see how true that is. I'm going to go see them tommorrow.





































Really loving how pied this guy is.










I am a little dissapointed to see they have no toys in the cage. But hopfully they will warm up to them easily


----------



## sissy (Sep 21, 2010)

Salt and Pepper, Tom and Jerry, Ping and Pong, Chip and Dale. That is all I've got . Good luck! Beautiful Birds!


----------



## Lilly (Dec 2, 2010)

Starsky and Hutch


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks, Keep the sugestions comming. 

I almost tempted to call them Night and Day, Pretty and unquie. The darker pied would be Night of course


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

Ben and Jerry... i cant think of anything else now :/


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Bubble and Squeak. Soxie and Shuzie (socks and shoes). Peaka and Boo. 

If they both turn out male you could pick a guys name that has both a first name for first and surname, so when you call them both you end up calling someone famous like:

Ricky and Martin, Steve and Martin, Bruce and Lee, Michael and Douglas, Kurt and Russell, Clive and Owen...

I could go on but I won't, because I can't think of any more names right now and it really is a lame idea  hehe.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Cheech and Chong? Just an idea lol...very pretty though!


----------



## Amber77 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hello 
Wow the left tiel on the pic looks like my Dusty 
Nice tiels 

You can take a look to this page for other cockatiel names 
http://www.mycockatiel.info/cockatiel-names.html


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Went to see them today and found out their names are Cherio and Cheeky and they know the, and even say them so i guess i shall leave it as it.

I actually know Cheeky. I talked to his owner a long time ago. I saw when she sold just him and i wanted him at the time but couldn't. Guess it was ment to be


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O wow how cool is that...sad that he has to move yet again though right?


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

they are cute names


----------

